# DOOA Terra DIY by Rfck



## Rfck. (1 Jul 2019)

Hi guys

I would like to show you my New layout.
This is DIY construction inspired by ADA DOOA TERRA.


Work in progress, i wait for more plants. and I need to work with details yet.

I'll be happy for any comments.


----------



## Arana (1 Jul 2019)

Liking it so far


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (1 Jul 2019)

Looking good, keep us updated


----------



## Steve Buce (7 Jul 2019)

Looking good


----------



## Rfck. (22 Jul 2019)

Day 21:


----------



## rebel (23 Jul 2019)

Amazing!!!

Would you consider small spot lights to highlight the underwater bits?


----------



## Rfck. (23 Jul 2019)

Thanks 
Actually back led light is mounted( behind mist background) On the photo was turned on only 7%.


----------



## Arana (23 Jul 2019)

Looks amazing


----------



## Ed Wiser (23 Jul 2019)

What vine plant are you using?


----------



## Rfck. (23 Jul 2019)

Ficus pumila and Ficus pumila "quercifolia" ( oak leaf)


----------



## Rfck. (11 Aug 2019)




----------



## Rfck. (8 Oct 2019)

Day 99


----------



## Ed Wiser (8 Oct 2019)

Very nice. What did you use for the backing?


----------



## Kezzab (8 Oct 2019)

Really nicely done. Out the box thinking!


----------



## MWood (8 Oct 2019)

Really nice. Did the Ficus pumila do well?


----------



## Rfck. (8 Oct 2019)

MWood said:


> Really nice. Did the Ficus pumila do well?


actually i removed it because i need it to other project  Now as you can see is Hydrocotyle.


Ed Wiser said:


> Very nice. What did you use for the backing?


What do you mean ?


----------



## Ed Wiser (8 Oct 2019)

How did you make the mat that the plants are growing on?


----------



## Rfck. (9 Oct 2019)

I built this using foamed PVC.
For plants i used sponge/hygrolon square mats.


----------



## Ed Wiser (9 Oct 2019)

Thanks that was what I was asking about. Did you have trouble finding a pump to get the water to the top of the wall. An is evaporation an issue.


----------



## Paul27 (9 Oct 2019)

Looks great


----------



## Rfck. (9 Oct 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> Thanks that was what I was asking about. Did you have trouble finding a pump to get the water to the top of the wall. An is evaporation an issue.


Not at all.  
I bought pump from Aliexpress for £8
Max height is 1.2m so it's enough for this.

Anyway we have a quite good choice on the market, there is no problem with it.

About evaporaiting: is a bit larger than normal aquarium, so i have to add some water in every 3-4 days.


----------



## Dan OB (9 Oct 2019)

Really impressed! 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rfck. (9 Oct 2019)

Thank You


----------



## Rfck. (27 Oct 2019)

A Few "new" young killifish  I also saw some fresh born.


----------



## Rfck. (2 Aug 2020)

Growing well.


----------



## Tom Raffield (2 Aug 2020)

Wow and wow. That is amazing. Have had a look back at how this started. What a change - it is simply stunning


----------



## Melll (2 Aug 2020)

I like that alot 😃


----------



## hwscot (26 Nov 2021)

That's an inspiring piece of work. Have been curious about how to do a riparium and this is full of great ideas.
Can I ask where you got the foamed plastic board, and what you used to glue it?


----------

